# Just your average creature crate or monster in a box.



## a nightmare on maple ave (May 14, 2017)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like how parts of the crate "break" open.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

That's awesome! The hand at the end was an unexpected surprise great work!


----------



## NightWalkUT (Nov 10, 2016)

lol this is great! I jumped at the end


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

love it !!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That's awesome. I was thinking for a moment there I would have probably tightened the chains a bit and then............ that explains it LOL gave me a scare.


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Great job! I love the breaking crate effect. And the final scare at the end!


----------



## RattyVulcan (Apr 28, 2019)

Superb!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

The breaking apart in places and the end was outstanding.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How did I miss this? It is the Bomb!!!


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Hairazor said:


> How did I miss this? It is the Bomb!!!


Ditto! What a cool prop. I too jumped at the end.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Very nicely done


----------

